# Open to ideas



## WarezMyHead (May 30, 2012)

Have an International 404 which has water in the hydraulics. Getting some seal blow by as well as the fluid blowing out around the shifter in 4th gear. Any ideas on flushing out the system other than drain, fill, run for a while, drain, refill, etc? Cleaned out the hydro filter to find it filled with the milky white goop. Figure it will take some time to get it all out of the system.

Anyone tried the Xtreme hydro/trans fluid from TSC? Trying to minimize cost of the flush but don't want to shoot myself in the foot in the process.

Thanks in advance


----------

